# High-def lowdown on conventions, Olympics



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some of the stuff in the article we already know but I found these two paragraphs interesting:

Owners of high-def TV sets will enjoy yet another perspective on the games, with eight hours a day of independently produced HD content, cycling three times in each 24-hour period. (For complete schedule info, see www.nbcolympics.com.)

The images will be picked up from the Athens Olympics Committee's high-resolution "world feed" but narrated by NBC staffers, including Mary Carillo and Al Trautwig, for U.S. consumption. ("Voice of the Olympics" Bob Costas will be otherwise occupied.)

*More HERE*


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Going to have to try and find a HD Tivo this week!


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Going to have to try and find a HD Tivo this week!


CC has them
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...on.new=Yes&qp=0378008410877&BV_UseBVCookie=No


----------



## Dish man (Sep 20, 2003)

I have been unable to verify whether the opening ceremonies will be in high-def. According to Titan TV, it will NOT be HD. My local NBC station doesn't know, either. Any thoughts on this, Chris?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It will be In High Def, but not in Sync with the analog ceremony.

The Ceremony on the HD Channel will start on Friday at 9PM ET and will loop until Sunday at 4 AM ET

New 8 Hour Content for the HD Channel will start each morning 4AM ET and repeat at 12PM and 8PM ET


----------

